# Heeeelp y does my cannabutter taste so damn strong!!!!!



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 19, 2010)

<<<these rice crispys taste like str8 plant/weed stooong. any way to cover that up? +rep for help!!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 20, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 20, 2010)

who cares eat that shit............ let us know how you feel..........


----------



## Defcon9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Very hard to do that sometimes. I've made several different dishes some taste so strong I can't eat it. Others taste great. I think there are 2 reasons. One not strong enough flavors to combat/compliment the butter or 2 you didn't cook butter long enough to tone it down. This time for you I think the rice crispy flavor isn't strong enough to cover. Try adding vanilla extract to the mix next time or fruit


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 21, 2010)

try using a butter recipe that uses water instead of just butter and bud... all the active oils will migrate to the butter and the water will pick up some of the non active nasties... then you let it cool in the fridge and collect your butter from top once it hardens


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 21, 2010)

water is key to cannabutter, i use a shot or two (depends on batch size) of Triple distilled vodka to help breakdown the tricromes too.

with the butter u got left u could clean that. reheat it up with some water in the crock-pot and cheese cloth it, do it as many times as needed to get the taste of the green gone.

wen fridged after u clean, the water and butter will separate, i stick a straw in the wet butter to the bottom before i fridge it to keep a hole in the butter to drain the NASTY water out wen hardened.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 21, 2010)

the best way is this, it, it works good but, there is always going to be a taste. Melt the butter and but it in an sealable container with some water, heat it up then shake it really hard, allow to solidify then, seperate then do it again, each time the water will be less brown and smell not as bad, this is a time consuming process, I use it for my dispensary edibles, but the outcome is worth it. The process is called washing the butter, just take your time and wear gloves or you will be fucked up from just handleing that stuff


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody +rep i jus made some peanut butter cookies with extra peanut butter and vinilla extract and can barely taste it. they actually taste good! And u get BLAZED


----------



## rucca (Oct 21, 2010)

The water is the key! Also make sure to dry your trim - wet trim gives it a grassy taste, curing helps too (but I just do a really shitty cure on it in a large paper bag)


----------



## Defcon9 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice. Edibles are great


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Oct 23, 2010)

AK: How many times do you typically wash your butter and is there a temp you try not to exceed when reheating?


----------



## akgrown (Oct 25, 2010)

I ususally wash untill the water is clean about 3-4 times, depends on your ratio of trim:butter. With my 4x batches which is 4oz to a lb of butter, it takes about5-6 times. I always just put the butter in mason jars then into a double boiler, if you have about a lb of trim to process, doing it my way will take about the entire day, the biggest wait time is waiting for the butter to re solidfy. Also the color of the butter melted is much darker but, dont worry just keep washing till the water inside the jar does not stink or have a brownish tinge to it. Just like when growing cooking good edibles takes time and patience.


----------



## PistilPimp (Oct 25, 2010)

Try making your butter with keif or bubble hash. The taste it coming from all the plant matter, chlorophyll, etc. The process involved to get keif or bubble hash already eliminates all that. Give it a shot next time you should see an incredible difference in taste.

BTW, those Peanut Butter cookies are a great thought. I'm gonna give those a try.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 25, 2010)

peanut butter cookies were good but when i made choc chip cookies with peanut butter chips added in + extra peanut butter and 1tbl vanilla ext.....OMG they was the shit couldnt taste butter even alil bit and left ya lookin dumb.


----------



## TokinPodPilot (Oct 25, 2010)

akgrown said:


> I ususally wash untill the water is clean about 3-4 times, depends on your ratio of trim:butter. With my 4x batches which is 4oz to a lb of butter, it takes about5-6 times. I always just put the butter in mason jars then into a double boiler, if you have about a lb of trim to process, doing it my way will take about the entire day, the biggest wait time is waiting for the butter to re solidfy. Also the color of the butter melted is much darker but, dont worry just keep washing till the water inside the jar does not stink or have a brownish tinge to it. Just like when growing cooking good edibles takes time and patience.


Thanks, mate. This is pretty consistent with what I was doing with my first batch of 1x. I went a little overboard probably and did 6 or 7 washes... the water isn't really all that murky anymore, but it does get a little haze in it still. This will help a lot when I work on the 4x batches I'm planning.


----------



## jollygreengoddess (Oct 30, 2010)

Good MJ cover flavors are chocolate, peanut butter, vanilla and lemon. For savory foods, I use lemon, onion, garlic or rosemary - all fresh.


----------



## Greather420 (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with jollygreen, Chocolate is the best cover for the taste. Try making brownies (substitute melted butter for the oil) or chocolate cookies. It is much harder to cover up the flavor with savory foods, so if you don't like the taste of weed I would stick to sweets. Check out my thread if you need some recipe ideas. Good luck!
https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/372672-anyone-interested-cannabis-recipes.html


----------



## GreenhouseConsultants (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you thought about using infused olive oil? Much healthier and the taste is not strong at all.

Get a crock pot and set it on low. Add 3.5 cups of olive oil, 2 cups of water and 70 grams of dry product (trim, bud, vaporizer waste) ground slightly in a coffee grinder, but NOT powdered. Let the crock pot cook for 22 hours. It can be less, but 22 hours is optimum and any long will render the THC inactive.

Strain the mixture through a cheese cloth lined strainer into a Tupperware container. You'll have to use a spatula to help it through. Wrap up the waste in the cheese cloth and throw it away. Don't try to flush it or put it down the garbage disposal as it can clog up your plumbing. Put the tupperware in the freezer over night.

The next day pop out the frozen product and you'll notice it has separated into green frozen oil on top and brown ice on the bottom. Take a knife and tap it a few times and just put the ice in the sink to melt. You now have infused olive oil which can be used for cooking just like butter. A 1/2 cup is fairly strong and can be used like butter in any recipe. I usually use a 1/2 cup for cookies, cakes, breads = anything that calls for oil or any kind of fat. The last time I made brownies using this method, I was told that not only were the brownies great, but they were the best they had ever had - medicated or not! Wish I could take credit for this, but it was a guy in Canada who taught me this method.

Happy Cooking!


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Nov 3, 2010)

Your butter looks fine. I think some people have a higher sensitive to weed taste than others. Even with the best made butter I can still taste weed and usually gag a bit during the eating process of edibles.


----------



## Greg E Hall (Nov 10, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> View attachment 1222425View attachment 1222424 <<<these rice crispys taste like str8 plant/weed stooong. any way to cover that up? +rep for help!!![/QUOTE you need to cook it. I have found 290*f is good enough to activate the THC. It also makes the cookies taste better too. I'm a baker for couple of coops and have made a 100 batches of cookies brownies candy etc.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all ur help. i hope this thread helps others as well.


----------

